# Recruitment for Canada?



## hazelbag (Jun 9, 2011)

Does ANYONE out there know of recruitment agencies for South Africans for Canada? Im looking for work in Canada but need a recruiter PLZ ADVISE. Thanx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

hazelbag said:


> Does ANYONE out there know of recruitment agencies for South Africans for Canada? Im looking for work in Canada but need a recruiter PLZ ADVISE. Thanx


Why don't you post in the Canada section?

As far as I can make out, jobs are rare to come by in most countries, hope you have a qualification that is needed!


----------



## goldguy (Jun 16, 2011)

As an expat currently in Canada (5 years) I am currently leaving this frozen place. Just take a note, you dont need a recruiter. Good Canadian jobs look for Canadian experience, I am not sure your field so I hope you do well. The grass is not always greener on the other side. I never left SA because of the crime and I continue to do business there but ironically Canada I have had 3 car break ins since I have lived here and in South Africa it only happened once when I was a child.
Economically here, you will find work but the pay and cost of living is high, and if you have kids be prepared winter can be for 7 months so unless they or you play hockey or ice skate you will be stuck indoors. That means leave work while its dark and come back when its dark.


----------



## hazelbag (Jun 9, 2011)

goldguy said:


> As an expat currently in Canada (5 years) I am currently leaving this frozen place. Just take a note, you dont need a recruiter. Good Canadian jobs look for Canadian experience, I am not sure your field so I hope you do well. The grass is not always greener on the other side. I never left SA because of the crime and I continue to do business there but ironically Canada I have had 3 car break ins since I have lived here and in South Africa it only happened once when I was a child.
> Economically here, you will find work but the pay and cost of living is high, and if you have kids be prepared winter can be for 7 months so unless they or you play hockey or ice skate you will be stuck indoors. That means leave work while its dark and come back when its dark.


I really dont mind the cold, it does not bother me that much, I enjoy cold weather much more than warm weather. I am not leaving SA due to crime, I know that there is crime where ever you go. We lived in Thailand and there was crime there and even in Naples Florida. So the crime factor is not the reason for leaving. We wanna start a family sooner or later and we thought about the states first and the started doing reasarch about Canada and that is how we decided on Canada.

We dont have kids yet like I said, so that helps a bit, where will you say to look for work at first? Is Vancouver or Ontario a better option? Is there recruitment agencies on that side which will help with finding work even thoug we are not in Canada?


----------



## Yster (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi myself and my wife are looking to relocate from SA to Canada or surrounding areas. Not sure how to go about it or get accepted. My wife has a few years in Food and Beverage management field as well as Telecommunications. Data specialist and Cellular Sales Consulting. I am in the Medical Industry I am an Admissions/Pre-Admissions, Medical Insurance Confirmations Clerk and Emergency Unit Admissions Clerk. I work for a well known South African Healthcare group called Netcare. And my wife works for Vodacom/Vodafone.

Pleas could someone help and advise where to from here and if there are any vacancies in our field.

Also what is required, inorder for it to be a successful move for us.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Yster said:


> Hi myself and my wife are looking to relocate from SA to Canada or surrounding areas. Not sure how to go about it or get accepted. My wife has a few years in Food and Beverage management field as well as Telecommunications. Data specialist and Cellular Sales Consulting. I am in the Medical Industry I am an Admissions/Pre-Admissions, Medical Insurance Confirmations Clerk and Emergency Unit Admissions Clerk. I work for a well known South African Healthcare group called Netcare. And my wife works for Vodacom/Vodafone.
> 
> Pleas could someone help and advise where to from here and if there are any vacancies in our field.
> 
> Also what is required, inorder for it to be a successful move for us.



My suggestion would be that you post your request in the relevant forum for Canada?


----------



## n.maganya (Jan 12, 2015)

*Looking for work*

Hi there, my husband and I would like to travel and work out of SA. I am an Admin Officer for one of the Universities here and have a BA Degree. My husband is a baker. Should you have more information on how we can go about getting a job out there please do no hesitate to reply on this post.

Thanking you in advance.


----------

